# Want a Motherboard+Athlon 64 FX+Video Card+256 RAM ** 16000/



## dspawar (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,
   I want to sell my old comp ( few parts only ) & buy a motherboard,processor,RAM etc except monitor  HDD. CAn U suggest me a good config within 16000/- .I want it to use for Gaming,Programming,Net surfing...Any good suggestions..?


----------



## vysakh (Nov 13, 2004)

intel Pentium 4 3.6Ghz
intel 915 chipset
512 or  more DDR RAM


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

dude you suggest this config to everyone, its not within his budget....
To be honest if you want proper gaming machine 16K for A64 processor mobo and RAM is not enough, let alone the graphic card.
A64 3000+ processor + K8V motherboard + 256MB ram will cost you more than 16K and this wont include graphic card.
Increase your budget or forget A64 for now.
What do you have now by the way.


----------



## theraven (Nov 13, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> intel Pentium 4 3.6Ghz
> intel 915 chipset
> 512 or more DDR RAM


again u opened that useless trap of urs ?
hwo many time will i have to tell u that that config will cost min 20k before u understand ????

anyways go for funkymonkey's config but with 512 mb ram atleast
thatll extend ur budget to 18-19k . go for it if u can
if ur still in a tight budget
i suggest u go for an amd athlon 2600/ 3200 cuz i think the 2800's and 3000's are stopped ...
and ofcourse pair it up with an asus a78nx mobo and 512 mb ddr400 ram


----------



## djmykey (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey dude AMD 64 rulez man. n while buying RAM check it ppl r trying to trap ppl by selling 266 MHz RAM. (my fren a target)


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

How 'bout this config:


*Inetel 865GBG mobo
P4 2.8 or 3 GHz with HT
512 Mb DDR RAM (400 MHz FSB)*
This should come well within the budget, I think!


----------



## dspawar (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Guys..I can increase me budget to 20K..Now give me suitable config..My Old config is..
Celeron 500MHz
256+32 SDRAM
40+8 GB Seagate HDD
Genuine Intel 82810 mobo...


----------



## akshayt (Nov 17, 2004)

Firstly anything less than 512mb ddr 400 is NOT recommended for gaming.

Secondly,depending upon the kind of gaming you do,the type og gpu you should go for.

Let RAM be constant , 512mb ddr 400 hynix,3.5k(take or give 300 bucks)

INTEL
2.8lga+915=14-16k(In remaining money get gpu-but for anything less than 12k you won't find a good one and below 8k you will find absolute crap)

AMD
amd 2800 64 +mobo=12k
5k for as gooda gpu-best deal for u(ifeel)

For hardcore gaming of latest games,min gpu:
geforce 6200/6600/6800 series
geforce fx 5700/5800/5900 series
radeon 9700/9800/x800/x600/x700 series

rather take cpu+ram+mb for 18k and save for gpu


----------



## dspawar (Nov 17, 2004)

Do u think AMD 2800+ will be sufficient ??


----------



## akshayt (Nov 17, 2004)

amd 2800 64 is good for high(not highest end) gaming and good multimedia and fast processing.


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 17, 2004)

AMD Athlon xp 2800 is enough.
The athlon xp range hs been stopped by AMD after the 
official launch of the semptron cpu for low end segment.
So grab it until it lasts.


----------



## akshayt (Nov 17, 2004)

i was talking of 64bit,athlon xp is useless and no statement should be taken seriously for that cpu,none said by me,it competes 2.5ht


----------



## indrajit (Nov 17, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> i was talking of 64bit,athlon xp is useless and no statement should be taken seriously for that cpu,none said by me,it competes 2.5ht



To run a 64bit processor its nescessary to get a 64bit OS, otherwise its all the same as a 32bit processor.. That isn't easily available, is it?


----------



## dspawar (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Indrajit, *XP has its 64-bit version*...


----------



## indrajit (Nov 17, 2004)

dspawar said:
			
		

> Hey Indrajit, XP has its 64-bit version...



Yah, you are right. But as far as I know, its still in the developement stage, the final version has not been released yet. 

*news.com.com/2100-1016_3-5153259.html*<-- check this link.*

Moreover, do you know someone who has a 64bit XP? I don't! So, I still stand my ground, *"64bit OS is not easy to get"*.


----------

